# UK survey for adult dog owners and non dog owners (Approved by Admin)



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

Hi, 

*This post was approved by The HHO forum admin (via email). *

I am a PhD student at the University of Liverpool. I have recently launched a UK wide survey calling for all dog owners and non dog owners. 

All information is on the first page of the survey.  

*CALLING ALL UK ADULTS (BOTH DOG OWNERS AND NON-DOG OWNERS) TO TAKE PART IN AN ONLINE SURVEY*

We invite you to take part in an online survey about how people assess dog behaviour and behave around dogs. 
The survey is anonymous and will require you to answer a range of questions and watch some videos.

*To take part follow this link:* https://tinyurl.com/UKadultsurvey

Thanks, 

James.


----------



## Rowreach (5 December 2020)

All going well until I accidentally clicked Stop before the third video started playing and there's no way back?  So I didn't complete it.

Otherwise it looks like an interesting and well put together survey (better than most we get on here).


----------



## dogatemysalad (5 December 2020)

Excellent survey.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 December 2020)

I couldn't see what was happening or written when he first video started playing as I could not make the screen bigger or read the writing as the video was playing over it.
As another said no way back to start it again.


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

Thanks all for the positive feedback 


Rowreach said:



			All going well until I accidentally clicked Stop before the third video started playing and there's no way back?  So I didn't complete it.

Otherwise it looks like an interesting and well put together survey (better than most we get on here).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the positive feedback. True (one thing I didn't do the back button - good point). It is quite long but hopefully we will find some interesting results. Thanks for taking the time to have a go.


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

twiggy2 said:



			I couldn't see what was happening or written when he first video started playing as I could not make the screen bigger or read the writing as the video was playing over it.
As another said no way back to start it again.
		
Click to expand...

Good point - Originally we asked that everyone complete on a PC as the screen will be big enough. But everyone did it on there phone anyway. 

Also agree with the back button - you are the first people to raise this including pilot testing (clearly you guys are on the ball here ) 

Feel free to try again on the PC. But agree the mobile/tablet version isn't perfect. 

Thanks for taking part.


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

Thanks all for taking part really appreciate your help.

I am on twitter (Animal Conferences @animalconferen1) if you which to share the survey (pinned at the top) : https://twitter.com/animalconferen1

Don't worry if not. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Rowreach (5 December 2020)

James_Dogs12 said:



			Thanks all for the positive feedback

Thanks for the positive feedback. True (one thing I didn't do the back button - good point). It is quite long but hopefully we will find some interesting results. Thanks for taking the time to have a go.
		
Click to expand...

Ill have another crack at it later and be more careful with my mouse 😂


----------



## twiggy2 (5 December 2020)

Will try again on the laptop later


----------



## Amymay (5 December 2020)

Just completed.


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

Amymay In A Manger said:



			Just completed.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks you - a super helpful group!!!


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

twiggy2 said:



			Will try again on the laptop later
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 December 2020)

done


----------



## Rowreach (5 December 2020)

Done now


----------



## EllenJay (5 December 2020)

Completed on my Ipad. The videos were clear. The CGI doge was good - except for his paws


----------



## Rowreach (5 December 2020)

James is there a reason you picked a Labrador for the videos?


----------



## alibali (5 December 2020)

Done, good survey despite using my phone it seemed to work ok 😊


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

alibali said:



			Done, good survey despite using my phone it seemed to work ok 😊
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!!!


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

Rowreach said:



			James is there a reason you picked a Labrador for the videos?
		
Click to expand...

Good question

We wanted a popular breed that everyone recognizes and is often seen as a family dog. We plan to introduces more breeds but will take time 

Tried to refrain from choosing stereotypical breeds which people may be scared of.


----------



## Rowreach (5 December 2020)

James_Dogs12 said:



			Good question

We wanted a popular breed that everyone recognizes and is often seen as a family dog. We plan to introduces more breeds but will take time 

Tried to refrain from choosing stereotypical breeds which people may be scared of.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I thought it might be that, and it will be interesting to see what results you get if you use a Rottie or a Chihuahua 😁


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Interesting, I thought it might be that, and it will be interesting to see what results you get if you use a Rottie or a Chihuahua 😁
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, so we can change the size and color of the dog. The small one looks like a puppy and so i can imagine people not being too bothered with that one. But we can also make it massive (great Dane or wolfhound).  Hopefully i can share the result with you all once I get that far. But would be good to have different breeds as you say but also (different features floppy ears vs erect, tail/no tail). 

The survey is also on Facebook if you want to share - Search for the page - WAG (westgarth anthrozoology Group) Lab. if you want updates etc about the research.


----------



## Rowreach (5 December 2020)

James_Dogs12 said:



			Exactly, so we can change the size and color of the dog. The small one looks like a puppy and so i can imagine people not being too bothered with that one. But we can also make it massive (great Dane or wolfhound).  Hopefully i can share the result with you all once I get that far. But would be good to have different breeds as you say but also (different features floppy ears vs erect, tail/no tail).

The survey is also on Facebook if you want to share - Search for the page - WAG (westgarth anthrozoology Group) Lab. if you want updates etc about the research.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I will 🙂


----------



## hobo (5 December 2020)

That was different all done.


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

hobo said:



			That was different all done.
		
Click to expand...

Great Thanks!


----------



## James_Dogs12 (5 December 2020)

For those on Facebook and twitter - Feel free to share the survey (any help would be greatly appreciated) 

Twitter: my twitter page is called Animal Conferences https://twitter.com/animalconferen1 
Facebook: My supervisor group page is the Waglab Group: https://www.facebook.com/waglab

The survey is on both.  

Thanks again for all your help!!!


----------



## Dust Bunny (6 December 2020)

James_Dogs12 said:



			For those on Facebook and twitter - Feel free to share the survey (any help would be greatly appreciated)

Twitter: my twitter page is called Animal Conferences https://twitter.com/animalconferen1
Facebook: My supervisor group page is the Waglab Group: https://www.facebook.com/waglab

The survey is on both.  

Thanks again for all your help!!!
		
Click to expand...

Morning! I'd love to do the survey and help out. My daughter is studying too and I know how difficult it is for her finding people for surveys! Unfortunately, I can't do the survey because, although British, I'm trying to access it from Germany and it won't allow me. I've forwarded the link to my sister who has 2 greyhounds. Good luck!


----------



## ycbm (6 December 2020)

Aaargh. I did it but I mistakenly said there was sound on the first video and couldn't correct it!


----------



## twiggy2 (6 December 2020)

completed.
good survey.


----------



## Yeomans (6 December 2020)

Done, good survey


----------



## mini_b (6 December 2020)

Done


----------



## James_Dogs12 (7 December 2020)

ycbm said:



			Aaargh. I did it but I mistakenly said there was sound on the first video and couldn't correct it!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, thanks. dont worry (partly my mistake for not allowing people to go back)


----------



## James_Dogs12 (7 December 2020)

Dust Bunny said:



			Morning! I'd love to do the survey and help out. My daughter is studying too and I know how difficult it is for her finding people for surveys! Unfortunately, I can't do the survey because, although British, I'm trying to access it from Germany and it won't allow me. I've forwarded the link to my sister who has 2 greyhounds. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, thanks for taking an interest. Great Thanks for passing on, please forward to non dog owner friends and family. (if easier on facebook (Westgarth Anthrozoology Lab) page if you want to share ). Thanks for all your help. I was tempted to do an international survey but I think as a starting point will just try the UK. Thanks again.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (7 December 2020)

Just tried and told experiment is full.


----------



## James_Dogs12 (7 December 2020)

MidChristmasCrisis said:



			Just tried and told experiment is full.
		
Click to expand...




MidChristmasCrisis said:



			Just tried and told experiment is full.
		
Click to expand...

Hi sorry increased. should be free now. Thanks


----------

